# FreeBSD newbie login question



## grilla (Jan 22, 2012)

I have installed Freebsd FreeBSD for the first time and get a message about technical support. It asks if I have any questions. The question I have is what do I type to 





> edit /etc/motd to change this announcement


? If I type `edit /etc/motd` I am given a long list of possible commands, and I have no idea what to type next.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.

Type whatever you want to see every time you log in, then press *esc + enter* (as you can see in the "long list of possible commands") and *a* to "save changes".


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

The file is called *M*essage *O*f *T*he *D*ay or motd for short. It's just a simple text message, you can put anything you want in it.

Mainly used by administrators to show their users a short message when they log in.


----------

